# Need some advise from a pro.



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Hi there

I have been going to the gym for the last 2 months.

I have started a new weights program which I found on the bodybuilding.com website.

The link is here: Bodybuilding.com - Brian Bullman - World's Sexiest Man Hugh Jackman Builds Mass With 6-Day Blockbuster Workout!

Could you tell me, if you think its do able by a biginer? It seems failry complete to me, only thing I cant get my head round is some of the days only have 3 excersies.

Anyway, the other issue im wrestinling with, is I resently had my bodyfat index measured. Im 21% bf.

Now I would like to lower this to say something like 15%.

How can I achive this?

I have been doing the workout above followed by 30 mins cardio 5 times a week! I know it is generally considered to much (muscle loss), but, I have been seeing some weight drops resently. Not sure if its muscle or fat tho. I dont particulalry feel weaker, infact I have built some muscle up in my biceps.

If you was 21% bf, what would you do?

Cut diet?

More cardio?

More weights?

Eat loads?

Currently im eating 4 portions of protein a day. Im diffinetly eating alot, of clean stuff, and around 100 + grams of protein a day.

I just dont know if I should stay with what im doing or cut the cardio down to 3 times a week. Wana drop bf% but also would like to build muscle!

My body composition is:

Body Composition:

Percent Body Fat: 21.8%

Total Weight: 66.0kg

Fat Weight: 14.4kg

Lean Weight: 51.6kg

Basal Metabolic Rate: 1569 cals/day

My general diet is:

9am Breakfast: 2 whole eggs, 2 brown toast (no butter) with honey, glass of skimmed milk and a banana.

11am Coffee black no sugar.

1.30pm Lunch: 3 chicken drumsticks, pot of salad and some type of fruit (blueberries/pineapple/mango etc)

3pm Green Tea

6pm (1.5hours before gym) 2 Salmon steaks, Brown rice/one brown pitta bread/sweet potatoe and a handfull of cherry tomatoes.

10pm (Imediatly after gym) 20g of Whey protein and a banana.

11pm Green Tea

Thanks again! :clap2:


----------



## 1000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Diet isn't great- needs a meal after working out.

Not keen on all those numbers and percentages, keep it simple. Lift heavy, do some cardio, monitor and adjust accordingly.

The routine is ok, faily standard 5-day split, you don't need more than 3 exercises a session when training 5x a week.

Nothing revolutionary, but some links you might fancy:

Beginners guide insight into the gym RawGrip.com

http://www.mealplansite.com/sports-bodybuilding-lose-fat.aspx

http://www.mealplansite.com/sports-bodybuilding-lean-mass.aspx


----------

